# SHould I wait the 2014 Beetle with upgraded engine?



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

*Do you think the 1.8T engine is worth waiting for over the 2.5L?*

When do you think he 2014 Beetle's will have the new engine 1.8T?...Do you think the 1.8T engine is worth waiting for over the 2.5L?


----------



## Cevin (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm lurking here due to the fact that my girlfriend wants a turbo beetle.

Now, I've owned a 2.5L, it was in a 2007 rabbit and I was so dissatisfied with it. Got terrible mpg, was loud, and just not very refined.

I would wait. 1.8t will have better mpg (significantly) and should be tunable (more power) 

if you need a beetle ASAP, get the beetle turbo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes the better gas milage is a plus if you keep the car for a longer term. I think I'm going to wait but I'm hoping that VW will update the engine earlier rather than later in the model year.



Cevin said:


> I'm lurking here due to the fact that my girlfriend wants a turbo beetle.
> 
> Now, I've owned a 2.5L, it was in a 2007 rabbit and I was so dissatisfied with it. Got terrible mpg, was loud, and just not very refined.
> 
> ...


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

If its like the 1.8t I had in my mkiv golf it will be Awesome. That thing ran like shrink.


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

What engines are available to you in the US then?

In the UK we get

1.2 TSI (104BHP)
1.4TSI (160BHP)
2.0TSI (200BHP)
1.6TDI Bluemotion (104BHP, ultra low emissions)
2.0TDI (140BHP)

Im curious as to the specs of this new 1.8TSI engine


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

1958 harry said:


> What engines are available to you in the US then?
> 
> In the UK we get
> 
> ...




we will get 1.8TSI for the base model
and 2.0TSI for the Tubro Beetle


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

All engines are available for all the model types for us except for special edition models, and you cant get the 1.2 in sport edition.

I don't reckon we'll get the 1.8TSI over here.

Do you guys not get the 1.4TSI then? You sure that isnt what VW are going to introduce?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Harry, VW announced last week that we would see the 1.8t in the states... You guys get many more options across the line than our cars get.
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...america-2014-model-year-information-released/

As for which engine, I like my 2.5, I also have liked the 1.8 frankly, the engine was a VERY small part of my decision. I wanted the color more than the engine as I didn't need any impressive performance I'm happy just to do 70! (My 77 bus tops out just shy)
But, the 1.8 is a tried-and-true work horse, a staple in the VW line. 
If I had a promise that Denim Blue would've been available in 2014, I'd have considered waiting too...


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

If you're not in the "I need a car right now" mode, then I'd also say wait. The 1.8T will probably offer a better compromise of efficiency / performance than the 2.5L. When I bought my Bug, I was in the "I need a car mode", and I believe you get a lot for the $4k upgrade from 2.5L to 2.0T (more performance, same mileage, better suspension, fog lights, spoiler), so that's what I got. I'm curious to see how the 1.8T and 2.0T models compare. I'm sure if the 1.8T were available when I bought, it would have been a serious contender vs the 2.0T. But like I said, my previous car was dying, and I needed the car when I needed it, so my choice was 2.5L vs 2.0T.

GTarr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

urbanskywalker said:


> When do you think he 2014 Beetle's will have the new engine 1.8T?...Do you think the 1.8T engine is worth waiting for over the 2.5L?


yes. why wouldn't u want the improvement in mpg and pull of the turbo? Plus, if you have any modding aspirations you'll see much better power gains for a lot less.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

A local salesmen told me that they are "phasing the engine in throughout the model year" and that the initial run is still going to be the 2.5L. This means I will probably be stuck with the 2.5L or may the TDI if I can get a good deal.



GTarr said:


> If you're not in the "I need a car right now" mode, then I'd also say wait. The 1.8T will probably offer a better compromise of efficiency / performance than the 2.5L. When I bought my Bug, I was in the "I need a car mode", and I believe you get a lot for the $4k upgrade from 2.5L to 2.0T (more performance, same mileage, better suspension, fog lights, spoiler), so that's what I got. I'm curious to see how the 1.8T and 2.0T models compare. I'm sure if the 1.8T were available when I bought, it would have been a serious contender vs the 2.0T. But like I said, my previous car was dying, and I needed the car when I needed it, so my choice was 2.5L vs 2.0T.
> 
> GTarr


----------



## Cevin (Nov 2, 2007)

urbanskywalker said:


> A local salesmen told me that they are "phasing the engine in throughout the model year" and that the initial run is still going to be the 2.5L. This means I will probably be stuck with the 2.5L or may the TDI if I can get a good deal.


It all depends on your situation, personally, I wouldn't waste my time with the 2.5. My rabbit had issues at 120K and my girlfriends jetty is having big throttle body issues and major gunk in the injectors =\ and he car has 99k on it. (The 2.5 is the reason we are trading her jetty in for a 2013 beetle turbo)

If you can swing it go for the TDI or the TSI. I would prefer the TSI, damn thing will put a smile on your face every time you drive it!


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh great.....yet another "America Only" engine for US Volkswagens. The rest of the world hasn't seen that 1.8t for YEARS.
It was a nice motor though. I'd still rather have the turbercharged/supercharged 1.4t of the Golf VI era. Same HP, better mileage, fantastic throttle response and goes like stink.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I would go with that 1.8T they make so much torque with a tune and lets face it smile per days beats mpg's.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

camptroll said:


> If its like the 1.8t I had in my mkiv golf it will be Awesome. That thing ran like shrink.


Totally different animal. The new engine will be a Tsi Motor and will have significant improvements over the old 1.8T motors. For one thing no more timing belt.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

1958 harry said:


> What engines are available to you in the US then?
> 
> In the UK we get
> 
> ...


Not sure about this new rumored 1.8Tsi just yet. Currently the only engine options we have are the 2.0Tsi, the 2.0Tdi and the very dated and only US available motor the 5 cylinder 2.5L.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

hech54 said:


> Oh great.....yet another "America Only" engine for US Volkswagens. The rest of the world hasn't seen that 1.8t for YEARS.
> It was a nice motor though. I'd still rather have the turbercharged/supercharged 1.4t of the Golf VI era. Same HP, better mileage, fantastic throttle response and goes like stink.


I would love to see the 1.4Tsi here in the states. But I bet the Oil sheiks paid off the VW Excecutives way in advance. We can't have a NON-Hybrid engine that gets 40mpg and is fun to drive. If it catches on the OIL companies would Loose Billions in Profits every month. Now you know we can't have that. 
Instead lets come out with a slightly smaller 1.8Tsi and make it slightly less powerful than the 2.0T with almost the same gas mileage and slap on an R-Line on the 2.0Tsi and charge a lot more money for it. :thumbup:
Yay. Long live capitalism


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

IndyTTom said:


> Totally different animal. The new engine will be a Tsi Motor and will have significant improvements over the old 1.8T motors. For one thing no more timing belt.





IndyTTom said:


> Not sure about this new rumored 1.8Tsi just yet. Currently the only engine options we have are the 2.0Tsi, the 2.0Tdi and the very dated and only US available motor the 5 cylinder 2.5L.


And remember, the upcoming all-new 1.8T is tuned for efficiency. The 'old' 1.8T was tuned for performance.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> And remember, the upcoming* all-new 1.8T is tuned for efficiency*. The 'old' 1.8T was tuned for performance.


We shall see... :sly:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW has some information on the 1.8TSI engine in the Passat section. I tried to copy and paste the text, but it's not working. Here's what is known about the new engine:
- It does NOT require premium fuel
- It replaces the 2.5L 5-cylinder as the 'base' engine in most US VWs (Jetta will still have the 2.0 non-turbo available)
- EPA estimates on the Passat are 24 city/34 highway vs. 22/32 for the current 5-cylinder
- The 1.8TSI will weigh a bit less than the 5-cylinder


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you need the car now just lease it. There will always be constant improvements.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

There's a chart in the link below that compares the all-new 1.8T to the 2.5. More horsepower, better MPG, and faster 0 - 60. Win win win, in my opinion.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

A good friend drove it today, said it's night and day different, many multitudes smoother and more responsive than the 2.5 plus much better MPG, WAIT!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I drove a 1.8T Passat for the fist time today, and there is a noticeable difference in the way power is delivered. It's still only 170hp, but it is much more eager. It doesn't feel like you're wringing it within an inch of it's life to get power out of it. 

I put in in tiptronic mode in second gear at about 20 and rolled onto full throttle. Nice, linear, strong pull. It doesn't have as much oomph as a GTI, but I think VW DIR with this engine change. 

$.02


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

if your asking then the answer is yes


----------



## SleepE (Aug 26, 2013)

*2.0 Turbo*

New 210 hp Turbo's already out FYI


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

I think its worth waitting till 2014 for the beetle upgraded engine.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

SleepE said:


> New 210 hp Turbo's already out FYI


WOW, 10 more HP. Did they add a different air filter to achieve this incredible feat? 

I think people are waiting for the New and more efficient 1.8T which promises much better gas mileage and better performance than the outdated and anemic 2.5 motor it replaces and I heard you don't have to use Premium gas. 

So YES, it is well worth the wait. Which actually you don't have to wait long. You can already order the New 2014's at your VW dealership. They should be hitting the showroom floors in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

*the first batch of 2014 Beetles still have the 2.5L*

I was dismayed to see the first round of 2014 Beetles only have the older 2.5L engine. The local dealer says it will be January.




IndyTTom said:


> WOW, 10 more HP. Did they add a different air filter to achieve this incredible feat?
> 
> I think people are waiting for the New and more efficient 1.8T which promises much better gas mileage and better performance than the outdated and anemic 2.5 motor it replaces and I heard you don't have to use Premium gas.
> 
> So YES, it is well worth the wait. Which actually you don't have to wait long. You can already order the New 2014's at your VW dealership. They should be hitting the showroom floors in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

urbanskywalker said:


> I was dismayed to see the first round of 2014 Beetles only have the older 2.5L engine. The local dealer says it will be January.


Really, that is a shame. I guess VW wants to get rid of the remaining 2.5 engines they have. 
And they can't shove them off to any other country since it's a US only motor. 
It's a good sales strategy by VW since a lot of people out there don't know any better and just buy the
car by looks and not what's under the hood.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> Really, that is a shame. I guess VW wants to get rid of the remaining 2.5 engines they have.
> And they can't shove them off to any other country since it's a US only motor.
> It's a good sales strategy by VW since a lot of people out there don't know any better and just buy the
> car by looks and not what's under the hood.


Priority is always going to be bread and butter models like jetta and passat, even though the beetle sells in comically huge numbers, dont be surprised if we see the four doors with it first.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWNDAHS said:


> Priority is always going to be bread and butter models like jetta and passat, even though the beetle sells in comically huge numbers, dont be surprised if we see the four doors with it first.


And the 1.8T isn't going to all models right away; I think it's just going in SEL trim levels to start and will slowly be added to the other trim levels.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

VWNDAHS said:


> Priority is always going to be bread and butter models like jetta and passat, even though the beetle sells in comically huge numbers, dont be surprised if we see the four doors with it first.


LOL  4 doors on a Beetle.. that will never ever happen. :laugh:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

It depends on how you define "worth waiting for". From a performance perspective, hell yeah.. even the old 1.8T introduced in the mid '90s can kick the 2.5L in the rear. From a cost perspective, I'm not optimistic that the 3rd generation EA888 1.8T engine will be less costly than the 2.5L to maintain/repair in the long term. 

The 2.5L is a very simple and relax motor, except for the psychopath timing chain between the engine and transmission. The next 1.8T is very complex for a base engine. It breaks new ground in design - water-cooled integrated exhaust manifold, 2 sets of fuel injectors, 2 water-pumps, variable valve lift, and balance shafts all combined in one package. The only thing missing is a nuclear reactor. 

I could be bias but I do admire the fact that the base 2.0L engine in the Mazda 3 with auto trans can get 39 mpg on the highway without all the geeweez.


----------

